# First Attempt with Dovetail Jig



## Zuki (Sep 7, 2005)

This past weekend I had my first attempt at dovetail joinery using my King Industrial Dovetail Jig. I mainly wanted to figure out how it worked rather than working on a project. Good thing I did.

There were about 8 pages of instruction on how to operate the jig. Pretty detailed. By the time I had read everything my patience was running low (I was way to anxious to do some cutting) so I did not tighten up the bit enough so it slipped about 1/16 when routing.  Bummer. The pieces did fit, but were rather sloppy. 

Now that I know how to operate the jig Im looking forward to getting a little more practice.


----------



## Billwolley (Feb 7, 2005)

Best of luck with your new dovetail machine. I have never found one that is "easy" to use because it's all in the setup of the jig. What I learned early in the game was to have lots of scrap wood handy for the setup. If you have a woodstove you'll end up with some very good kindling. Best of luck.

Bill


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 5, 2006)

*Learning the dovetail jig*

Hello all - looking for some assistance - we (Martin and I) are trying to play with a dovetail jig from HF - not bottom of the line but not the top either - it did not come with instructions so I am looking for help - do you know where we can get a good book or video on how to use - we have supplied the woodstove well and are getting frustrated.

Problem is we are not very experienced (getting there though!) and I want to dovetail or finger joint a jewelery box. 

Any assistance is appreciated!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

go to the link below and download the manual

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34102

Hope this helps,

Doug


----------



## esears1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Has anyone had any experience with the Porter Cable Dovetail jig? This is the one for $104.00 at lowes. I am thinking about buying this one.

Thanks,

Edward


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I got the PC jig from Lowes about a month ago and love it. The instructions were more complicated than they needed to be but once you start using it its just about idiot-proof. It has a depth gauge built in for the bit and lines engraved in the template for wood placement. I had perfect dovetails right from the start. The only complaint I have heard is that the included bit and bushing are not commen size and hard to find replacements. I contacted PC about this and they will sell you new ones directly if needed. Also on thier website you can download a better manual with alot more tips and tricks than the one included with the jig.
Rusty


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

this is the easy dovetail jig to use one set up and you are done i have it and like it here is the link this is the one i have but their are more on the page del schisler http://www.japanwoodworker.com/search.asp http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=95.900.10&dept_id=12984 
another one or close up you have only 1 set up for both dove and pin i use 2 routers with a bit in each that way you can do the cuts very fast you can be making cuts in a very short time i like mine


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

TWEAK the JIG

Just my 2 cents on the Harbor Freight Dovetail Jig and others like it.

I have had one for a long time and they work great as long as you TWEAK the JIG.
Any time you have a jig that the parts are held down by a cam device the part will move when the cam is locked down.
In the Habor type, the jig parts move to the right and the left when you slide the blank stock into the jig. (1st error)
To start with screw the jig to a base board,then put side blocks ,so the front plate can't move more than .002 " from side to side when you push the stock under it.
Then put sand paper under the hold down parts (3M spray glue works great for this job on the back side of the sand paper) then press in place and trim.
Stock size is a real key to get the jig to work right and not put out any firewood parts.
Use stock that is 2.500",3.500",4.500",etc. wide.
Side NOTE** Bob and Rick had a small clip showing how to use this type of jig on the Router Workshop..(PBS) I don't recall the date,but it was this year. about 01/2006.
Most will do the front/back and the sides at the same time ,but don't until you have the jig setup on the left side 1st.just right and then use that part to setup the right side with a .500" setup block.
If you want to see a snapshot of the jig I use and the tweaks, Just ask and I will post it.
Once you make a great dovetail box keep it for a quick setup next time.

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Tweak DoveTail jig*

Just a way to tweak a dovetail (Harbor Freight type) jig, so it will come out right every time.

Bj


----------



## Jedo_03 (Apr 10, 2006)

Present problem: I have a SKIL router #1837 and recently bought a Vermont American Dovetail jig only to find that I also need 1/4 & 1/2 Guide bushings.
Seems from a posting back in 2004 the Porter Cable brass guide bushings might fit the SKIL base.
Anyone have any info about this please?
Thanks


----------



## mowerhappy1 (Aug 13, 2005)

*HF Dove Tail Jig*



SarahLou said:


> Hello all - looking for some assistance - we (Martin and I) are trying to play with a dovetail jig from HF - not bottom of the line but not the top either - it did not come with instructions so I am looking for help - do you know where we can get a good book or video on how to use - we have supplied the woodstove well and are getting frustrated.
> 
> Problem is we are not very experienced (getting there though!) and I want to dovetail or finger joint a jewelery box.
> 
> Any assistance is appreciated!




If You do a Goggle Search for "D2796", you will find a 26 page PDF file with more detail then the manual for HF. It is the same fixture as the one HF


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Jedo_03

The kit below should fit the bill for you.


10 PC. SOLID BRASS TEMPLATE GUIDE KIT at a great price $20.oo

Precision machined from solid brass to prevent rust. Universal style bushings and adapter fit most routers. 
Essential to use where critical accuracy and precision are required. Works well with dovetail jigs or special templates for perfect duplicate cuts. 
Kit includes 7 bushings, adapter and 2 lock nuts. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=37402

NOTE*** You should need the 5/16" and the 7/16" Guide bushings the norm, because you will need to use a 1/4" shank dovetail bit.

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Buckbax ask for some more pictures so here we go with some more 

Page one below
http://www.routerforums.com/26336-post9.html
=========== 


bobj3 said:


> Just a way to tweak a dovetail (Harbor Freight type) jig, so it will come out right every time.
> 
> Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Over load beload below,,just some more of them ▼


----------



## esvipron (Sep 1, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Just a way to tweak a dovetail (Harbor Freight type) jig, so it will come out right every time.
> 
> Bj




Do you have a picture with the stock ready for...?
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

Sorry I don't but this may help, after the fact 


========



esvipron said:


> Do you have a picture with the stock ready for...?
> Thanks


----------



## b2rtch (Jun 26, 2009)

I just bought this jig and I have been struggling with it.
Certainly thank you very much for all the pictures they really help a lot.
Bertrand


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bertrand

Your Welcome

=======



b2rtch said:


> I just bought this jig and I have been struggling with it.
> Certainly thank you very much for all the pictures they really help a lot.
> Bertrand


----------

